# Tractor Dies when "go"Pedal is pressed after new belts.



## sawnuts (Feb 12, 2021)

I have an early 2000' Yardman 604. I just got this to work on a month ago. The drive belts were not long for the world but they did work.

I just purchased and install MTD branded 754-0467 and 8 from Rotary. 
Put them on this morning.
I have gone over the routing. All belts seem that they are routed correctly all pulleys are free as well as the various-drive. The center of the varidrive is free to move.

I do not have the deck on so I need to play with the deck engagement lever a little to get the machine started. Once I get it running I can leave the lever alone. I can't imagine that I. need to have the deck on to get the mower to move. I recall driving it without the deck before the new belts.

If I put it in forward and push the pedal it starts to move and then the engine quits. In reverse It almost quits as soon as I put it in R.

I haven't done any other adjustments other than tighten the brake adjustment a little. That seems to work better.
No rolls in the belts. There is a little slack in the belt when the pedal is depressed. Press the pedal and the drive belt tightens nicely. The adjustment on the little bracket seems to be good. 1 3/8" of movement before some engagement.

What am I missing?

Thanks


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy sawnuts, welcome to the tractor forum.

On my mower, that would be the parking brake safety switch. The brake has to be released or it will shut you down when you try to move.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

I would suggest you check out the rear drive belt from the variable speed pulley and diff, check that the belt guides are correctly aligned over the belt and not under, (actually I would check the whole drive belt setup and check all of the guides from engine to diff) causing the belt to lockup, and will destroy your new belt quick as lightning.
See if you can open this page, the second page (21) shows the belt routing and guides.








Changing Transmission Drive Belt - Yard-Man 604 Operator's Manual [Page 20]


Yard-Man 604 Manual Online: Changing Transmission Drive Belt. Engine Pulley Belt Guard Idler Pulleys Left Hand Pulley NOTE: Belt covers not shown for clarity. Figure 16 42-Inch Deck (Electric PTO) PTO (Top) Belt 754-0472 Bottom Belt N/A CHANGING THE TRANSMISSION DRIVE BELT(S) All belts...




www.manualslib.com


----------



## sawnuts (Feb 12, 2021)

BigT said:


> Howdy sawnuts, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> On my mower, that would be the parking brake safety switch. The brake has to be released or it will shut you down when you try to move.


I'll check it over soon. I had no issues with anything like this prior to the belt swap. I did tip the tractor and then kinda dropped it back when done. Maybe something got dislodged.


----------



## sawnuts (Feb 12, 2021)

It was the PTO switch. I bungy corded it to the back of the tractor. I moved the machine forward and back in my shop ( to cold outside) and it moved OK. I'll look at making further adjustments when I can get it outside and take it for a ride and get the belts worn in a little.
Its the simple things......
Thanks for the help.

Mark


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

That is a good outcome then.


----------

